
Pivotal CRISPR patent battle won by Broad Institute - ajonnav
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-06656-y
======
kowdermeister
What would a world with commercialized CRISPR technology look like? Will they
just sit in the back and collect fees like the MP3 patent owners? Or will they
spin-off and became the Google of DNA editing?

~~~
Maxion
It's good to keep in mind that CRISPR is but one technique to do gene
splicing, it's not the concept itself. Different ways will be discovered now
that it's proven to be viable.

~~~
rotexo
It is also worth noting that TALENs were implemented for genome editing [0]
before CRISPR/Cas9 [1]. And that there are ongoing trials in human subjects
that use TALENs for editing instead of Cas9 [2].

Though I agree with a sibling comment that we might not find another system
with the same advantages as CRISPR/Cas9 (ie, only having to generate RNAs to
engineer site specificity, rather than the more intensive task of generating a
protein coding sequence like you do with TALENs).

[0]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21179091](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21179091)
[1] [https://www.broadinstitute.org/what-broad/areas-
focus/projec...](https://www.broadinstitute.org/what-broad/areas-
focus/project-spotlight/crispr-timeline) [2]
[http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/09/new-gene-editing-
trea...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/09/new-gene-editing-treatment-
might-help-treat-rare-disorder-hints-first-human-
test?utm_campaign=news_weekly_2018-09-07&et_rid=414499691&et_cid=2356431)

------
sphix0r
I'm wondering, is there a hacker news for biohacking related stuff?

I have the feeling that there is a lot of progress being made in gene therapy
technology these days. Having a friend who's life would be enhanced by gene
therapy, I'm highly interested!

~~~
faitswulff
Closest I know of is Fierce Biotech
[https://www.fiercebiotech.com/](https://www.fiercebiotech.com/)

~~~
sphix0r
thanks a lot!

------
psychometry
Sucks for UC, but I'm sure if the situations had been reversed they would've
fought as hard for the patent as the Broad has.

